# Germelhaus Kennels - Texas Breeder



## whitebassfisher (Jan 2, 2014)

I just wanted to take a few minutes to give a review, so to speak, about my experience. I have already paid my money and have my puppy, so there is no gain or loss to me in any way for this. 

I have heard for many years that choosing a good breeder is important to get any breed of dog. When I made my decision for a GSD, I decided to follow that advice. I really researched! I may not know anything to speak of about GSD's, but I know how to use the net to search fairly well. Some breeders that had a fairly big name also had some poor reviews or other bad info on the net. As my search narrowed, I became more interested in Germelhaus Kennels in Princeton, TX. MelloDee Middleton has been in the business of raising GSD's for 30+ years. I found a lot of praise for her, but what surprised me was that I found nothing negative about her or her dogs. How do you run a business 30+ years and not make people mad or put out any inferior products or services? Long story short, I paid a deposit on a pup and then began 5 weeks of almost daily communication with MelloDee. She kept me informed in writing, pics and videos of the litter. I became very happy with my choice of breeders. 

When I went to pick up my pup after she was 8 weeks old, I was thoroughly impressed. She spent a good 3 hours with me going over things she felt I needed to know. She not only provided all the paper work expected, but so much more! I really have no reason to make the 260 mile trip again, but I sincerely recommend Germelhaus as a serious consideration for anyone looking for a GSD. I am convinced that MelloDee runs Germelhaus just because of her love for quality, working GSD's.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad you had a great experience. what are your plans
for your pup?


----------



## whitebassfisher (Jan 2, 2014)

doggiedad said:


> i'm glad you had a great experience. what are your plans for your pup?


To start, just basic obedience, then hopefully the AKC CGC. I would also like for her to earn the BH title. Then maybe some agility or nose work, I don't really know. I admit I wanted a companion and obedient pet that I could be proud of, and may never work her to to the level she was bred for. But, I don't rule anything out at this point.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

having a well trained, highly socialized dog is great. i have
what i call pet/companion/go every dog. GSD's look great,
they're versatile and highly trainable. you can train your
dog to do whatever you want. you have the dog for it.
good luck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for sharing your experience! Great to get the puppy we all dream we will get


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some maybe dreaming, a lot have.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! Great to get the puppy we all dream we will get


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for sharing that! It is always nice to hear about the good breeders out there. 

I bet you end up doing a fun sport with your pup.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A guy in our obedience club (in Tyler, TX) has a dog from there too and she's great. He's had nothing but good things to say about them too. You might look into herding- there are some great trainers in the Hempstead/Brenham area. I drive 3 hrs to do that every once in a while. Two big AKC herding trials put on by HAHA (Houston Area Herding Association) held at Roux Crew Farm in Hempstead.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

How old is the puppy now? Do you have photos?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm fb friends with MelloDee and have never seen any drama or other negative stuff you normally may see from people posting on fb! 
I know fb isn't _the_ true window of character, but more often than not, kinks in the armour will show up if someone has a lack of integrity, etc. 
Best wishes on your journey with your pup!


----------



## whitebassfisher (Jan 2, 2014)

DobbyDad said:


> How old is the puppy now? Do you have photos?


She is 9.5 weeks now, this is about a week ago. I need to take a new one.

PS - Green in her ear is from excess tattoo ink on her hair.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a pretty pup!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Soooo cute ! Looks exactly how my Mocha did when she was little  

I love breeders who constantly communicate with you. My first breeder (Mocha's) added me on Facebook and to this day (she's now 4) still talks to me and asks how she's doing. I love it. Second breeder (Reagan's) I just got an occasional email and she takes forever to respond to me -_- 

Good luck with her  She's a stinkin cutie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whitebassfisher (Jan 2, 2014)

Today, 02/15/14


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy cow, she's cute!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

She is a purty one D!! Finally we get to see her face!


----------



## whitebassfisher (Jan 2, 2014)

At 15 weeks.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cutie.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pup!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, what a cutie!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Darling!


----------



## zeuss30 (May 7, 2014)

Im glad to read this. I have put a deposit down on puppy not yet born with this breeder. Ive been to her location and was impressed. She is constant contact with us. All emails are answered usually same day. I can't wait our puppy! Your pup looks awesome.


----------

